# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Άρθρα σχετικά  με την Υγεία, τις Ασθένειες και τους τραυματισμούς των πουλιών >  Αποτσιγαρα στις φωλιες

## Flifliki

Μεταφερω αυτουσιο το αρθρο οπως εχει δημοσιευτει σε ιστιοσελιδα:
Μπορεί τα τσιγάρα να είναι βλαβερά ωστόσο τα τοξικά συστατικά τους βρίσκουν εφαρμογή από τα πτηνά. “Μάλιστα, ένα είδος πτηνών που έχει προσαρμοστεί σε αστικές τοποθεσίες χρησιμοποιεί τσιγάρα στις φωλιές του, προκειμένου να αντιμετωπίσει τα παράσιτα”, αναφέρεται στο περιοδικό New Scientist. Τα τσιμπούρια αποτελούν σοβαρό κίνδυνο για την υγεία των νεοσσών (Carpodacus mexicanus), απορροφώντας το αίμα τους ή και τρώγοντας τα φτερά τους. Έτσι, οι γονείς τους κάνουν ό, τι μπορούν για να διατηρήσουν τις φωλιές τους χωρίς παράσιτα, αλλά δεν είναι εύκολο. Κάποια στιγμή, τα πουλιά πρέπει να παρατήρησαν ότι όταν υπάρχουν αποτσίγαρα στις φωλιές, τα τσιμπούρια μένουν μακριά.Η νικοτίνη έχει γνωστές αντιπαρασιτικές ιδιότητες, αλλά οι ερευνητές δεν ήταν σίγουροι εάν η χρήση των τσιγάρων από τα πτηνά γινόταν γι’ αυτόν το λόγο ή εάν υπήρχαν κάποιες άλλες εξηγήσεις για την παράξενη αυτή συμπεριφορά. Ο Constantino Macías Garcia και οι συνεργάτες του στο Εθνικό Πανεπιστήμιο του Μεξικού αποφάσισαν να το μελετήσουν όλο αυτό. Για το πείραμα, η ομάδα πρόσθεσε ζωντανά τσιμπούρια σε 10 από τις φωλιές των πτηνών, νεκρά τσιμπούρια σε άλλες 10 και 12 τις άφησαν καθαρές. Οι γονείς των νεοσσών πρόσθεσαν ίνες τσιγάρων στις φωλιές με τσιμπούρια, ενώ το βάρος των υλικών από τσιγάρα που προστέθηκε στις φωλιές ήταν κατά 40% μεγαλύτερο από εκεί που υπήρχαν νεκρά τσιμπούρια, υποδεικνύοντας ότι τα πουλιά ήξεραν ακριβώς τι έκαναν.Βέβαια, οι επιστήμονες σημείωσαν, μετά από εξετάσεις στα ερυθροκύτταρα των πτηνών, ότι η παρουσία τσιγάρων στις φωλιές δεν είναι κάτι καλό ούτε για τα πουλιά, αφού επηρεάζουν την υγεία τους. Ωστόσο, ο κίνδυνος που δημιουργούν τα τσιμπούρια είναι μεγαλύτερος από τον κίνδυνο που προκαλούν τα τσιγάρα.

----------

